# 14 Month Old w/Aggression



## VBMom (Nov 4, 2015)

I posted this on the Cockapoo Talk forum before I realized I should've posted it on this one:
My husband and I have a 4 year old Cockapoo who is a total lovebug. The breeder is a friend I've known for years who has a great reputation. She called us a week ago and asked if we would be willing to take on a 14 month old boy who was being turned in by his owners due to his very aggressive behavior. This couple evidently tried everything, including putting him on Prozac and occasionally Xanax at the urging of their vet as well as obedience classes. After talking with the breeder and meeting this gorgeous boy, we agreed to give it a try. We also decided to wean him off the Prozac to see how his behavior really was. We've had him in our home for a week. He will get what we call "crazy eyes" and then just attack. We've managed to not get bitten yet, but it's really scary. Our older dog is also acting different. Instead of playing or cuddling on the couch with us, he stays under our bed a lot. He just lets the puppy take his toys from him and then walks away. Has anyone else had a Cockapoo who goes from being very sweet, to totally psycho with no warning (other than "crazy eyes"). Afterwards he has tremors and just walks around in a daze for a few minutes. We want to be able to rehab this guy, but not at the expense of the peace in our home and feelings of our other boy.


----------

